# Russian Soldiers, Spetznaz Mass Near Iran Border



## JBS (Apr 11, 2012)

http://articles.businessinsider.com...fense-ministry-military-action-dmitry-rogozin




> Russian Security Council head Viktor Ozerov said that Russian General Military Headquarters has prepared an action plan in the event of an attack on Iran.
> 
> Dmitry Rogozin, who recently was the Russian ambassador to the North Atlantic Treaty Organization, or NATO, warned against an attack on Iran.
> 
> "Iran is our neighbor," Rogozin said. "If Iran is involved in any military action, it's a direct threat to our security." Rogozin now is the deputy Russian prime minister and is regarded as anti-Western. He oversees Russia's defense sector.


 

and





> These sources report that new command and control equipment has been deployed in the region capable of using the Russian GPS system, GLONASS for targeting information.
> 
> "The air force in the South Military District is reported to have been rearmed almost 100 percent with new jets and helicopters," according to regional expert Pavel Felgenhauer of the Washington-based Jamestown Foundation.
> 
> ...


 


Some earlier announcements of deployment of Russian Special Operations units into the N. Caucasus:





> ...the decision was made to deploy additional army spetsnaz units in Stavropol and Kislovodsk to further enhance security in the south of the country,” the ministry said in a statement.


 
http://en.rian.ru/mlitary_news/20120126/170969370.html


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Apr 11, 2012)

oh wonderful. just what that situation needs. this is turning all cuban missile crisis-ish, something the world deff doesn't need right now.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 11, 2012)

Ref. the story, I don't get it. Neither the Americans or the Israelis have a plan to go in on the ground, and they certainly do not intend to occupy Iran. So what is massing ground forces, especially SOF ground forces, near Iran's border going to do for them? Does Russia even border Iran now? Seems to me like someone is about to get an ass kicking, and I doubt it has anything to do with Iran.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 11, 2012)

Ok...  so the Russians are still fortifying the North Caucasian Oil Fields with elite troops and their best aircraft?  How 1936-present of them....


----------



## mike_cos (Apr 11, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> Neither the Americans or the Israelis have a plan to go in on the ground, and they certainly do not intend to occupy Iran.


 
I would be not so sure...

This is the Military Base 102 in Gyumri (Armenia) Sources say that the families of the Russian military at this base near the Armenian border with Georgia and Turkey have already been evacuated.



http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/102-я_российская_военная_база


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 11, 2012)

Perhaps the Russians have plans to occupy Iran, to ummm "save" their friends and the oil...


----------



## mike_cos (Apr 11, 2012)

168 pics of 102 Military base from russian FB (interesting the fakes inflatable missile-launchers)

http://vk.com/club14347137


----------



## dknob (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm very confused with this article

1) Neither Stavropol or Kislovodsk is anywhere near Iran.
2) Iran and Russia don't share a border... Iran and Russia have two countries/autonomous countries in between them from either direction.. Armenia -> Georgia and then Azerbaijan --> Chechnya/Dagestan

EDIT: nvm I see that the troops are going to Armenia


----------



## mike_cos (Apr 11, 2012)

Interesting source info dated 23/01/2012

С целью достижения собственных выгод в случае обострения ситуации в Иране Россия планирует провести крупные военные учения «Кавказ2012». Как пишет НГ, «сценарий учений предусматривает возможную войну США с Ираном, также конфликты в районе Каспия и Южного Кавказа. В этом году учения будут носить не оперативно-тактический, а стратегический характер» и будут участвовать все виды войск РФ. «...также будет задействована система управления сил воздушной обороны «Барнаул-Т»
(In order to achieve their own benefit in case of aggravation of the situation in Iran, Russia is planning a major military exercise "Kavkaz2012." According to Nezavisimaya Gazeta, "the exercise scenario provides for a possible U.S. war with Iran, the conflicts in the Caspian region and South Caucasus. This year's exercise will not be operational-tactical and strategic, "and will include all kinds of Russian troops. ")

http://www.apsny.ge/interview/1327343455.php


----------



## JBS (Apr 11, 2012)

mike_cos said:


> Interesting source info dated 23/01/2012
> 
> С целью достижения собственных выгод в случае обострения ситуации в Иране Россия планирует провести крупные военные учения «Кавказ2012». Как пишет НГ, «сценарий учений предусматривает возможную войну США с Ираном, также конфликты в районе Каспия и Южного Кавказа. В этом году учения будут носить не оперативно-тактический, а стратегический характер» и будут участвовать все виды войск РФ. «...также будет задействована система управления сил воздушной обороны «Барнаул-Т»
> (In order to achieve their own benefit in case of aggravation of the situation in Iran, Russia is planning a major military exercise "Kavkaz2012." According to Nezavisimaya Gazeta, "the exercise scenario provides for a possible U.S. war with Iran, the conflicts in the Caspian region and South Caucasus. This year's exercise will not be operational-tactical and strategic, "and will include all kinds of Russian troops. ")
> ...


That exercise already started. It started early. Russians dismiss significance:

http://www.messenger.com.ge/issues/2584_april_11_2012/2584_ernest.html



edited to add: I should say "I read somewhere that the exercise has already started", rather than my earlier statement.  I'll post the source as soon as I can dig it back up.


----------



## JBS (Apr 11, 2012)

A good quick read: http://www.eurasianet.org/node/64852




> Russia will be holding a series of military exercises in the North Caucasus, Armenia, Abkhazia and South Ossetia this fall, reportedly in preparation for a possible U.S.-Israeli attack on Iran. The exercises, called Kavkaz-2012, will be held in September and won't be tactical/operational but strategic (i.e. won't involve large numbers of troops). The exercises will, however, include officers from the breakaway Georgian territories. The focus on surveillance, air defense and logistics suggests that Russia is tailoring the exercise to prepare for a U.S.-Israel-Iran war, says Russian newspaper Nezavisimaya Gazeta:
> 
> As suggested by the head of the Center for Military Forecasting, Colonel Anatoly Tsyganok, "Preparations for the Kavkaz-2012 exercises seems to have begun already largely due to the increasing military tensions in the Persian Gulf." "In a possible war against Iran may be drawn some former Soviet countries of South Caucasus. How, then, to ensure the viability of Russian troops stationed abroad, for example, in Armenia? Apparently, the General Staff will plan some proactive measures, including learning to organize in critical logistic supply of troops," said the expert.​​Supporting this theory is the participation of a "pipeline battalion," whose task is to deliver fuel to forces, in the exercise.
> 
> ...


 

And timing is crucial as well:


> Georgia has informed international organizations about the plans, and considers it a source of concern that the exercise is planned for September, just one month before the parliamentary elections in Georgia.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 11, 2012)

JBS said:


> That exercise already started. It started early. Russians dismiss significance:
> 
> http://www.messenger.com.ge/issues/2584_april_11_2012/2584_ernest.html
> 
> ...


 

From the article:




> Grigory Karasin, Russia’s Deputy Foreign Minister and chief negotiator at the Russian-Georgian Geneva talks, said that it is “barely appropriate” for Georgia to be concerned about the Kavkaz 2012 Russian military drills scheduled for September.


 
"What?  Us invade Georgia?  Preposterous!"


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Apr 11, 2012)

sometimes geopolitics gives me a god damn headache


----------

